# Metal Supermarket project winners



## DavidR8 (Oct 29, 2020)

Likely many of you got the email from Metal Supermarkets announcing the winner of the "Metal My Way" contest.
Some pretty amazing work.

https://metalmyway.com/metal-my-way-winners/


----------



## eugene13 (Oct 29, 2020)

Some really neat stuff, I wish I was artistic.


----------



## rwm (Oct 29, 2020)

Homemade Ferrari with jet engines????!
Robert


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Oct 29, 2020)

Good source for inspiration .........................


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 29, 2020)

Jeez, way to make me feel like I'm not "doing" enough...


----------



## Winegrower (Oct 29, 2020)

These are incredible.  Kind of makes me happy I did not enter my new chuck key.


----------



## martik777 (Oct 29, 2020)

Can't afford that place. My last quote for 12' of 1144 3/4" round was over $300, in Ferndale,WA $37


----------



## graham-xrf (Nov 6, 2020)

The toilet lift looks a bit .. umm .. (looking for the right word)..?
"Catapult"?  nah!
Possibly "ballister"!


----------

